# Cure for DP/DR - A longtime Meditator's Advice



## Kartik (Apr 2, 2020)

D


----------



## Kartik (Apr 2, 2020)

If you have any questions regarding anything in the post. please feel free to comment.


----------



## LizFerret (Mar 3, 2020)

Kartik said:


> Being a long time meditator and having studied the energy system in our body, I want to share some of my views that could help people with DP/DR issues.
> 
> High dosage of psychedelics or any other drug can overdrive the sympathetic nervous system which is responsible for "fight or flight" mode. It can also result in premature or forceful awakening of energy which meditators take months or years to do so.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kartik (Apr 2, 2020)

> Google- "Kundalini and Psychedelics". Do some of your own research. Definitely give this a reading.
> 
> This actually is an energy imbalance issue. Even modern day psychologists and psychiatrists are unable to diagnose condition correctly for lack of right knowledge. This topic has not been much explored, evaluated by them.


When one practises meditation, pranayama regularly it takes months or years to activate/experience energy in the body. The experience of it is same like pleasant electrical sensations throughout the body. One feels more energetic and enthusiastic.

However when one takes drugs in too much quantity it may lead to premature/forceful awakening of this same energy. Without understanding how our mind, consciousness works one cannot achieve higher states of consciousness. Still many go for shortcut. I am not against anything but everything should be done with caution and prior knowledge.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

Hello,

Yes, I have questions. For how long have you been having DPD, and do you consider yourself recovered? If not, at what percentage do you consider yourself compared to where you were initially?

I have meditated for several years now, including long retreats (not extreme ones though), and it has always made me more present to my surroundings but not really in a way that helped with my dpd. I was more aware but still as detached as before, except for some very brief flashes where DPD was reduced a little, just for a fraction of a second and than it was back 100%.


----------



## Kartik (Apr 2, 2020)

> Yes, I have questions. For how long have you been having DPD, and do you consider yourself recovered? If not, at what percentage do you consider yourself compared to where you were initially?


Hello mate. I did suffer from DPDR issue for few months, but it was neither drug induced (I've never tried them) nor due premature awakening.

It was due to tight glasses. What happened was as i was regular and disciplined meditator I started to experience Samadhi (Trance state) after few months of my practise. It became my permanent state. Still I experience it. It doesn't leave you once reach it. Your mind gets totally absorbed in energy field within. It keeps you fresh throughout the day. I used to feel energy in the body. My awakening and progression was very gentle.

Everything was going well. But then I did a small mistake. I bought new glasses and the frame was too tight and small. This came to my notice later when the problem began. I experience the tightness when i started wearing it and but felt frame will loosen on its own after some time. Around after 20 days my head started spinning and everything was going topsy turvy without me doing anything on its own. I experienced other symptoms but i don't want to remember.

Even then I wore the glasses for around 2 months. One day it came to my notice that this glasses were too tight and they have created tension on my temples. Pressure on temples created tension on my brain and this resulted in energy imbalance in my whole body. ( I used to feel energy in my whole body prior the problem began but it was very pleasant experience.) . I used to wear glasses 24*7. I used to experience similar other physical symptoms. I was unable to think properly. Sleeless nights and what not.

But then I visited few doctors for the treatment. One of them advised to work on lower half of the body as that will ground and balance myself.

So i began doing grounding exercises especially the ones that target *core, oblique core, groin area, hamstrings* as I used to feel much *tightness in this area*. I felt as if my *muscles were contracted in this area*.

As i keep on doing yoga asanas/exercises the tightness in this area loosened up.

I used to feel lack of energy.earlier. I used to feel my lungs were not working altogether. After practising asanas my chest opened up. My breathing pattern improved.

Whatever unpleasant sensation lights I used to experience in my head were gone. My sleep improved. The involuntary movements were gone.

Eventually after around 2-2.5 months of practise of various asanas and exercises I completely came back to my normal state. Once again I began to feel energetic and enthusiastic throughout the day. I have recovered completely 100% now.

After this event I dig deep into this topic. I go through many discussion forums and websites. I find that people are having DPDR issue either due to drugs or wrong awakening. Symptoms in either case are 99.99% similar. The energy imbalance can happen either due to drugs or forceful awakening or contact with tight objects on head (my case).

Many say psychedelics/drugs are crash course in experiencing higher states of consciousness. But some mental training is also necessary. Without training of mind it is impossible to attain HSC. So some people might face problem with high dosage.

There is much i can write but I am writing very briefly.



> I have meditated for several years now, including long retreats (not extreme ones though), and it has always made me more present to my surroundings but not really in a way that helped with my dpd. I was more aware but still as detached as before, except for some very brief flashes where DPD was reduced a little, just for a fraction of a second and than it was back 100%.


Mate i can definitely say that grounding exercises would give better results than just merely practising meditation. Even if you practise the first one that is enough.

So* if there is anything that you can do on your own irrespective of being totally dependent on medications to come out of this it is grounding exercises.* This will definitely help you to understand your body better and will reduce recovery duration.

I forgot to mention that I have few people in contact who are doing grounding exercises and they are doing very well now.

Hope this answers your questions!


----------



## Bekaemily (May 15, 2020)

Hi there,

Thank you for sharing this knowledge.

I undertook a 10 day vipassana meditation retreat one year ago. I wasn't very advanced in my meditation practice at all and undertook vipassana on a whim for the experience not really thinking it through very thoroughly. I noticed after maybe the first 2 days I had feelings of DPDR (though I didn't know it was that at the time) I felt I was highly aware and seeing very very clearly. I thought it was an amazing effect from the meditation. It wasn't until I left the retreat and a day later really felt I was having an out of body experience, which never left me and I later learned my feelings could be described as DPDR - which I have never had before. I became incredibly frightened and fearful of this state and had no idea what had caused it or how to help it.

I practiced, and still to this day (living with this for one year now) practice grounding techniques such as pranayama and asana. I had not been meditating since the vipassana retreat because I was so frightened that it caused me to become so detached that I didn't want to worsen the effects. I know this is driven by anxiety, but you can understand my thought process.

I'm unsure, but maybe I unintentionally awakened this dormant energy you speak of. My experience aligns with a lot of the 'spiritual awakening' symptoms, which most are very similar to DPDR. I've found it incredibly difficulty to function day to day, unable to work, have just recently built some confidence in terms of socialising and do simple tasks that I can manage.

Do you have any further advice around recommendations to assist me or insight into why I might have experienced this?

Cheers,

Bek


----------



## Kartik (Apr 2, 2020)

Bekaemily said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thank you for sharing this knowledge.
> 
> ...


Hello Bek

I can totally understand the physical and mental symptoms that you are experiencing. I have tried most of the traditional as well alternative treatments that are available

May be you did something that indirectly created much pressure in between eyebrows. This has led to some more symptoms.

Now it is really good that you are practising Yoga asanas. They definitely will help you to ground yourself. I have mentioned the specific exercises.Please go through them. Try adding them to your daily routine.

When it comes to Pranayama you should do slow exhalations. Avoid forced exhalation. This rule is particularly for those with DPDR. Use this same rule while doing asanas.

About the imbalance issue you can read about the 3 knots along the central channel. I cannot write much about it here because I think this forum is more about drug induced issue but may discuss in person.

PM if you want.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Kartik said:


> Hello Bek
> 
> I can totally understand the physical and mental symptoms that you are experiencing. I have tried most of the traditional as well alternative treatments that are available
> 
> ...


What makes you think that this forum is more about drug induced dp/dr??


----------

